# Why have the Create Health threads been removed ??



## Summer06 (Mar 7, 2009)

Both the Create Health Topics have been removed ?
I have been following these topics and they now seem to have been removed
They were on line last night as I had them book marked now all I get is :-

The topic or board you are looking for appears to be either missing or off limits to you.

Does anyone know why ??


----------



## heart1964 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Summer06

Yes the threads have been removed and are being reviewed by the Admin team.  I am not sure why - there has obviously been some sort of a problem.

I am going to start a new thread and hopefully all the girls will join back again.

Please join us -you will be made very welcome.

Heart xx


----------



## wishing4 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello All

Yes hopefully the thread will be back soon.

in the meantime we can talk here.

luv
aasha


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Ladies they have been removed by admin for legal reasons.

Claire x


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

OOOh that sounds interesting wot legal reasons 

I have just made my first appointment at Create on Harley Street in May, so Im interested to know anyone else who has been or is having treatment there.

Karen x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Lily the Create thread is up and running here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=181121.0

Claire x


----------

